# Baby Pic



## Farmhand (Jul 25, 2008)

I was out taking pictures so we can register some foals, got this shot.

[SIZE=24pt]*Filipowicz Jackies Rockem Sockem *[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*ASPC/AMHR (pending)*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Sorrel & White Pinto Filly*[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Jul 25, 2008)

Very very pretty, i think she might be one of my faverites this year


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 25, 2008)

Walter...if my memory serves me right (which it does 99% of the time



) I believe you said at Ashland, if Sox's has a mostly white filly you would just give the filly to me.



Yep, pretty sure that's what you said.

You sure she isn't a bay pinto?


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh wow! Look! A flying baby! How adorable! You can almost see wings!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 26, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Walter...if my memory serves me right (which it does 99% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it must be that 1% then, cause you said you would give me 3 of your Bred ASPC/AMHR mares in the deal



. No I think she is a Sorrel I know it looks dark in the picture. I guess that's not the color you wanted if you want a Bay


----------



## Lewella (Jul 26, 2008)

She's sired by Rimrock isn't she? He comes from a black linked tobiano line and from his production it appears very likely that he is homozygous black. Given the genetics I would say she's probably a bay and that little mane will darken up some as she matures.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information Lewella. Jackie is out of JJ's Painted Rimrock


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Farmhand said:


> Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Walter...if my memory serves me right (which it does 99% of the time
> ...


Someone must've eaten their ice cream a little too fast and got a case of brain freeze! 3 of my ASPC/AMHR bred mares...ppffttt. I only have 3 ASPC/AMHR mares bred for next year!

AND nanner nanner boo boo told ya BAY

HA HA


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2008)

Great picture of a gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely a cute picture. "Look ma, I can fly!"


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone must've eaten their ice cream a little too fast and got a case of brain freeze! 3 of my ASPC/AMHR bred mares...ppffttt. I only have 3 ASPC/AMHR mares bred for next year!

AND nanner nanner boo boo told ya BAY

HA HA

Well you're the one that made the offer



As for the color, I never said I was a 'color expert' If Lewella says it's so, then that's good enough for me. I guess she's a Bay Pinto



Do I get to choose the Mare's I want?


----------



## Cara (Jul 27, 2008)

awee way to cute! im flying im flying


----------

